# Royals: what did you say at check in...



## Gussie (May 13, 2011)

... that resulted in getting assigned to a different unit than the one on your confirmation?

We will be going to Royal Cancun in December (wk 49), arriving at 2pm. We know from a previous post that our "confirmed" location is noisy and one of the least desirable in the resort.  

In the past when we have exchanged in and requested a change we have not been successful.  Our requests were low-key, simply asking if they could help us and find a different unit (perhaps higher up, nearer the beach, etc.)  We were not traveling peak season, and the resort (in this case the Haciendas) was clearly not full. 

Obviously we do not know the magic words!

If you were successful in getting a different unit, what did you say or do?


----------



## DB-Wis (May 13, 2011)

We stayed at the Royal Cancun about two years ago (in January) on an Interval exchange (we're not owners).  The unit identified on our confirmation was at what we thought was an undesirable location, and I tried very hard before, during and after check-in to get another unit, and I was unsuccessful, even though I believe they had open units.  They seemed adamant that an "exchanger" was limited to the unit that was traded.  I believe owners may be able to exchange to another unit (especially during the slow season, when occupancy is lower).

I hope you have more luck than I did, but I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## Gussie (May 13, 2011)

We do own at the Haciendas.  When we tried to change locations last time mentioned that and gave them our member cards. It didn't seem to make a difference.


----------



## Phydeaux (May 13, 2011)

As you know, they're not hotels, and villas at the RR are guaranteed week, guaranteed occupancy. Example, I have villa F220 A&B week 8, and D324 week 9. I can simply show up & they’ll be vacant those weeks. How can RR personnel be absolutely certain a member won't simply show up a day, two or three days late to check into their villa? If they assign a villa that happens to be unoccupied on (check in ) Saturday, it doesn't mean the members of that specific villa won't show up mid-week. RR staff would need to have 100% certainty a specific villa was unoccupied. I’m sure there are some, such as member defaults, death or whatever, but also think these would be limited. Perhaps I’m wrong..


----------



## Gussie (May 13, 2011)

Excellent point about fixed week fixed villa. 
However I expect there are some units deposited with II that no one has confirmed - maybe last minute deposits.  I know that in our previous situation the Haciendas was not fully sold out and I believe that is also true for the Royal Cancun.


----------



## Phydeaux (May 13, 2011)

The sad truth remains that _many_ of the villas, although sold, sit vacant. And probably for weeks on end. Seems like such a waste.


----------



## kenie (May 13, 2011)

We are just finishing up our 2nd week here and exchanged in through II.
We had gotten a 1 bdr the 1st week and a 2 bdr the 2nd week. 
 I had emailed them beforehand asking if we could get the same unit for both weeks so we didn't have to switch. 
They gave us the same unit in the B section for both weeks so we were happy. 
I would imagine they do have some leeway to move people around between the Interval units.


----------



## pjrose (May 13, 2011)

As pointed out above, all Royal Resorts villas are fixed week / fixed unit.  The front desk has available for reassignment only units that were deposited with II or, possibly, some unsold or owner defaults.  

Last year I asked one of the front desk people to explain the II system; he said that the villas assigned by II are considered "matched" rather than concrete assignments - the difference is that if, for example, there are 20 deposits and 20 exchangers, they simply "match" a deposit to each exchanger to ensure that it comes out even.  That "match" will usually turn into your assignment, but the Royal Resorts' "Inventory Department" (I don't know where they are, but the Front Desk can call them) has the authority to make changes.   

You will usually get the unit that was originally listed for you, but sometimes not - if there is a maintenance issue, or if someone who arrived before you complained and then got the one that had originally been assigned to you, for example.  

Since you'll be at the Royal Cancun where there are a number of unsold villas, they should have more flexibility than at the other Royals.  Is it perhaps your birthday or anniversary?  Or are you simply terribly disappointed in being at such a lovely resort but with not such a lovely location?  Or perhaps you are a light sleeper who can't handle traffic noise?  Ask nicely and perhaps slip the front desk manager a $20?  

In any case, how much time are you actually going to spend IN the villa, and how much at the pools, beach, other Royals, and tours?  It may not really make much difference, in other words.  One of our units at a different Royal has a minimal view, but we're just as happy there, because inside is just the same when we're there in the evening, and the rest of the time we're outside.


----------



## bccash63 (May 14, 2011)

I have 2 exchanges into The Royal Mayan through RCI and hope they do not change my room assignment.  L944 and M224. I checked the  location before accepting the exchange.  I thought that with The Royal Mayan you received the unit on your confirmation?   Dawn


----------



## pjrose (May 14, 2011)

bccash63 said:


> I have 2 exchanges into The Royal Mayan through RCI and hope they do not change my room assignment.  L944 and M224. I checked the  location before accepting the exchange.  I thought that with The Royal Mayan you received the unit on your confirmation?   Dawn



I don't know if RCI guarantees the unit assignment or if, like II, they say that they don't.  With II you will usually, but not always, get the listed villa.  As with the other Royals, there may be a maintenance problem on the villa you were originally assigned, or maybe someone who arrived first complained about their unit or claimed it was they anniversary and could they pretty please have a better view.    

When we've done exchanges into the Royals we've gotten the listed unit maybe 2/3 of the time.


----------



## John Cummings (May 14, 2011)

We exchanged into the Royal Mayan with SFX. We stayed in the 2 BR unit number that was listed on our SFX reservation confirmation. We had a good ocean view unit so we never asked about moving to another one.


----------



## MLR (Jul 12, 2011)

*Royal Mayan unit location*

I have been reading these posts. When we traded via RCI for the Royal Mayan we had no idea there were 'bad' units. I didn't even realize until I checked tonight what our assigned unit was. It is Unit: K1042

Does anyone know where it is located and if we have anything to worry about as far as ending up in a noisy area with lousy views and people walking by our windows?

Help? Anyone?


----------



## pjrose (Jul 12, 2011)

All units are exactly the same inside.  Building H has a lagoon view, and building F has a view of another building, with a garden in between.  No ocean view, but not necessarily bad units.

K1042 is nice, look here:
http://www.mexicondo.com/RM_siteplan_web.jpg

It's next-to-the-top-floor, overlooking the entire resort - pools, landscaping, AND you will have a nice ocean view.


----------



## MLR (Aug 2, 2011)

*re: Royal Mayan unit location*



pjrose said:


> All units are exactly the same inside.  Building H has a lagoon view, and building F has a view of another building, with a garden in between.  No ocean view, but not necessarily bad units.
> 
> K1042 is nice, look here:
> http://www.mexicondo.com/RM_siteplan_web.jpg
> ...



Thank you PJROSE - I appreciate the info. We are looking forward to our trip very much. If you have stayed there and have any trip suggestions - I'd be happy to hear about them. 

Thanks again!!!:whoopie:


----------



## pjrose (Aug 2, 2011)

MLR said:


> Thank you PJROSE - I appreciate the info. We are looking forward to our trip very much. If you have stayed there and have any trip suggestions - I'd be happy to hear about them.
> 
> Thanks again!!!:whoopie:



You're welcome.  Yes, I have stayed there....I've been going down almost every year since 1988!  

You should search this forum for activities, restaurants, cancun....you'll find tons of suggestions.  I also suggest starting a new thread as people may not respond here.

ok....some of my suggestions....

Pre-book van transportation from the airport to the RM.  Book a private van from CancunValet.com or USA-Transfers.com (same service as entertainment-plus.net and Brant Boston) if there are more than three people, or shared van from Thomas More (royalresorts.com) if only two-three.  (Check prices online.)  When you leave the airport you have to walk through a gauntlet of "helpful" people trying to take your luggage and get you to sign up for stuff - KEEP WALKING - they DO NOT represent the Royal Resorts or Thomas More even though they might say so.  

Wal-Mart or Costco stops can be arranged on your way from the airport or you can go by bus later.  Opinions vary on whether it's worth it, depending on how much you plan to cook, drink, and number of always-hungry teenagers.  It's a half-day of vacation, but on the other hand an interesting experience.  The mini-markets at the Tri-Royals have almost everything, but Walmart etc have huge selections and fresh meats and are less expensive.  Good rainy day outing.

Go to the Sunday morning "orientation" to find out about tours and restaurants.  Don't plan more than two off-site activities at most; why bother to go to such a lovely resort if you're going to leave every day to do tours?  For tours, the top choices are generally Chichen-Itza, X-Caret, and/or Isla Mujeres. There are many other good ones including XPlor, Tulum... 

Be sure to use all three Tri-Royals - different pool and restaurant each day.  Order poolside and beachside - you can ask for anything and it doesn't cost more.  Visit the Royal Sands and the Royal Haciendas.  Your concierge AKA salesperson will likely offer free transportation and free brunch for touring the latter - there'll be a pitch but it's low key and you can say no thanks.  Consider visiting the Royal Cancun - their first resort, formerly called Club Internaçional and VCI.  

Go to the Mexican Buffet at the Royal Mayan Monday night.  Get there about 1/2 hour early to get a good table.  Bring some cash to tip the dancers.  

Get take-out ribs, rotisserie chicken, soups, salads, etc from the Express at the South side of the restaurant in the middle of the Royal Caribbean.  There is no shortage of excellent restaurants in Cancun.  The absolute best one is on your own terrace, relaxing with take-out and enjoying the breezes and view.

Bring colorful strips of cloth or yarn to pin/tie on your pool towels to identify them.  All the towels are the same and if yours "walk" you're responsible for them.  Bring lots of sunscreen.

Post a new thread and you're sure to hear from more of the Royal Resorts regulars.


----------



## bccash63 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank-you PJROSE--I am headed there 11/19-26th for my first visit to Cancun.  Staying at The Royal Mayan--dawn


----------



## pjrose (Aug 3, 2011)

You're welcome


----------



## DosMasCervesos (Aug 3, 2011)

pjrose said:


> Go to the Mexican Buffet at the Royal Mayan Monday night.  Get there about 1/2 hour early to get a good table.  Bring some cash to tip the dancers.


We were quite impressed with the show -- the dinner was good as well, so it is definitely worth the price IMO. Oh yeah, and the endless margaritas are pretty strong. Last bit of advice: if your daughter hands you the white cowboy hat to put on at the end of the show RUN. Little did I know I would be the center piece of the show finale.


----------



## pjrose (Aug 3, 2011)

DosMasCervesos said:


> We were quite impressed with the show -- the dinner was good as well, so it is definitely worth the price IMO. Oh yeah, and the endless margaritas are pretty strong. *Last bit of advice: if your daughter hands you the white cowboy hat to put on at the end of the show RUN. Little did I know I would be the center piece of the show finale. *



This must be something new!  Fortunately DH doesn't read TUG so next year I'll try to put the hat on him and I'll be sure to bring a video camera.....hee hee hee


----------



## DosMasCervesos (Aug 3, 2011)

pjrose said:


> This must be something new!  Fortunately DH doesn't read TUG so next year I'll try to put the hat on him and I'll be sure to bring a video camera.....hee hee hee


Sit by the show MC next to the side of the stage. He is the one that handed the hat to my daughter and told her to put it on my head.

My wife has never used my iPhone before to take photos/videos, but unfortunately for me she figured it out. Now I just have to keep that video from showing up on FailBlog under gringo-cannot-dance. Seriously though, we all had a blast.


----------



## pjrose (Aug 3, 2011)

DosMasCervesos said:


> Sit by the show MC next to the side of the stage. He is the one that handed the hat to my daughter and told her to put it on my head.
> 
> My wife has never used my iPhone before to take photos/videos, but unfortunately for me she figured it out. Now I just have to keep that video from showing up on FailBlog under gringo-cannot-dance. Seriously though, we all had a blast.



That's where we usually sit.  

Put the video online, pretty please???


----------



## MLR (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the Royal Mayan tips. I just emailed The Royal Mayan and was told that they cannot 'confirm' which villa we will be assigned to until at least two weeks prior to arrival.

I guess I cannot understand why we would not be assigned to the villa number that was deposited into RCI by the owner! But, I am trying very hard not to worry too much about it. We are hoping very hard to get the unit on our reservation. I will email The Royal Mayan again two weeks out and BEG and then have a $20 in my hand when we check in :0)  

Since we plan to spend most of our time on the beach - I am trying NOT to be PRE dissapointed. We will be happy with anything but Building H or F as a previous poster mentioned these are not ideal villas for a 'view.' We will be celebrating our anniversary, so I will play that up more when we check in. 

As far as that goes - WHERE WOULD YOU GO FOR A SPECIAL ANNIVERSARY DINNER? I know this isn't probably the best thread for this question - but I trust someone will answer :0)

Adios for now


----------



## maja651 (Aug 22, 2011)

For an anniversary dinner, I would recommend El Conquistador restaurant, located right at The Royal Mayan.  Very small, intimate restaurant with a guitarist playing (Jorge Duran).  You will probably need reservations, and I would recommend requesting a seat by the window (very limited) and make your reservations during the sunset.  You will have amazing views of the sunset looking over the lagoon from one of those window seats.

Another choice would be the restaurant called Thai, located at La Isla mall. Reserve one of the private 2 person bungalows over the lagoon.  Again, reserve at sunset so you can see the spectacular sunset sitting over the water.  

Michelle


----------



## jackie (Aug 22, 2011)

Does anyone have a map/villes location?  I have G449s.  Royal Haciendas
Thanks


----------



## bccash63 (Aug 22, 2011)

jackieweidle said:


> Does anyone have a map/villes location?  I have G449s.  Royal Haciendas
> Thanks



see post #13--dawn


----------



## jschmidt (Aug 22, 2011)

jackieweidle said:


> Does anyone have a map/villes location?  I have G449s.  Royal Haciendas
> Thanks



I believe your going to have to go www.royalresorts.com to see the map for the Royal Hacienda.  The fellow who ran the mexicondo web site got sick and hasn’t updated it since 2008, which is about the time the Royal Hacienda came on the scene.


----------



## papeterie (Sep 23, 2011)

My vote is Puerto Madero which is across from Royal Sands about a block down.  If it's warm try to go early and eat on the deck overlooking the lagoon.  It's an Argentina steak house and be sure to try the pommes souffles.  Conquistador is wonderful, but go a different night, perhaps last night there.  PM has a website.


----------



## Jherbert1 (Jun 7, 2012)

MLR said:


> Thanks for all the Royal Mayan tips. I just emailed The Royal Mayan and was told that they cannot 'confirm' which villa we will be assigned to until at least two weeks prior to arrival.
> 
> I guess I cannot understand why we would not be assigned to the villa number that was deposited into RCI by the owner! But, I am trying very hard not to worry too much about it. We are hoping very hard to get the unit on our reservation. I will email The Royal Mayan again two weeks out and BEG and then have a $20 in my hand when we check in :0)
> 
> ...


MLR
How did you email the Royal Mayan to inquire about the room number on the exchange confirmation?  I looked online but cannot seem to find an email address for that resort....
We are staying at the Mayan later this month and wanted to try and confirm the unit we are asigned to.

Thanks!


----------



## Jherbert1 (Jun 7, 2012)

pjrose said:


> I don't know if RCI guarantees the unit assignment or if, like II, they say that they don't.  With II you will usually, but not always, get the listed villa.  As with the other Royals, there may be a maintenance problem on the villa you were originally assigned, or maybe someone who arrived first complained about their unit or claimed it was they anniversary and could they pretty please have a better view.
> 
> When we've done exchanges into the Royals we've gotten the listed unit maybe 2/3 of the time.


PJ ROSE
I read some of these older posts that you made about the unit confirmations at the Mayan.  Is it safer to assume that you have a better chance of getting the confirmed unit at the RM and RC than at the RH, RS or RI?
We are staying there later this month and the unit we have on our II confirm E114 is a wonderful beachfront unit!  We are really hoping to stay there...

Thanks for your insight!


----------



## pjrose (Jun 7, 2012)

It's not safe to assume anything.  There will be a certain number of units that members deposited into Interval International, and those will be matched with exchangers, just on a one to one basis to ensure that the number of deposits equals the number of exchangers. Unless there is some kind of maintenance issue or special request that they feel like honoring, the original match is what you'll be assigned.  

If this is really really important to you, you could email the front desk at recepcionrm@royalresorts.com with a nice request that they ask the Inventory Department to please add a note to your reservation that this unit not be assigned to someone else, as you are so much looking forward...blah blah blah.


----------



## lily28 (Jun 7, 2012)

*?unit number*

I have a rci exchange to royal Mayan for July but I can't find the unit number on the confirmation. Help.


----------



## BoaterMike (Jun 8, 2012)

lily28 said:


> I have a rci exchange to royal Mayan for July but I can't find the unit number on the confirmation. Help.



I would call RCI with confirmation number and inquire. 

Mike


----------

